# Machine noise



## 2muchsanding (Sep 17, 2018)

Hello all,
Question for anyone but mostly for Pro4824 and HJ. I've had this clicking sound in the Z axis from day one. Is it normal? I get good clean cuts so never worried about it. I also hear what sounds like R2D2 from Star Wars.
Strange, let me know what you think.
Thanks


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

How well is the ballscrew lubricated on the Z axis? What about the washers and couplers - any slack in them? Can you move the ballscrew up and down with it powered off?

David


----------



## MoHawk (Dec 8, 2013)

2muchsanding said:


> Hello all,
> Question for anyone but mostly for Pro4824 and HJ. I've had this clicking sound in the Z axis from day one. Is it normal? I get good clean cuts so never worried about it. I also hear what sounds like R2D2 from Star Wars.
> Strange, let me know what you think.
> Thanks
> https://youtu.be/PVy1NaWYl6Y


The clicking sound is not normal. The R2D2 sound you describe is normal; it's the stepper motors working.
If all your hardware is tight on the Z axis, I would call CNCRP about the clicking.

I would also post this on https://www.cnczone.com/forums/cnc-router-parts/
Someone from CNCRP is likely to see the post and give an answer.


----------



## 2muchsanding (Sep 17, 2018)

MoHawk said:


> The clicking sound is not normal. The R2D2 sound you describe is normal; it's the stepper motors working.
> If all your hardware is tight on the Z axis, I would call CNCRP about the clicking.
> 
> I would also post this on https://www.cnczone.com/forums/cnc-router-parts/
> Someone from CNCRP is likely to see the post and give an answer.


Thanks Bob, I will post there and tear into the z housing to check out the ball screw. Just o over everything again. Like I said, it's been that way from day one. Oct. I think is when I got it.
It runs great...


----------



## gmedwards (Oct 12, 2018)

2muchsanding said:


> Hello all,
> Question for anyone but mostly for Pro4824 and HJ. I've had this clicking sound in the Z axis from day one. Is it normal? I get good clean cuts so never worried about it. I also hear what sounds like R2D2 from Star Wars.
> Strange, let me know what you think.


Wow! Something is definitely wrong. Sounds like missing bearing in the linear rail blocks and the bearings are clacking because of open space. Did you grease them?

I recall someone posting about losing bearings from the CNCRP Z axis. Sorry, but I can't recall the forum and I can't find the thread. Anyway, he did grease the bearing blocks and the bearings pushed past the end seals and dropped out of the block. When he started having problems, he opened up the axis to see what was going on, and bearings dropped out. He also had a picture of the end seal warped out of shape. I don't recall what his symptoms were along the way. Highlights the importance of proper lubrication.

I suggest you call CNCRP, get an email address, and send your video to them. They can probably help you with the diagnosis.


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

As the click happens whenever the Z axis changes direction, a missing ball in the linear bearing block or in the ball screw seems most likely.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

You can email CNCRP direct or talk to your salesperson and they'll send you new bearing blocks under warranty. The first ones I tried putting on lost a few ball bearings. They said not to run it and sent me 4 new ones, which I was very careful with.

The other sound is normal.


----------



## 2muchsanding (Sep 17, 2018)

honesttjohn said:


> You can email CNCRP direct or talk to your salesperson and they'll send you new bearing blocks under warranty. The first ones I tried putting on lost a few ball bearings. They said not to run it and sent me 4 new ones, which I was very careful with.
> 
> The other sound is normal.


As probably with your machine the whole Z housing (ball screw, rails, and bearings) were per assembled, I just mounted it. Now that you have said that about the bearings, it sounds like maybe...
Thanks everyone!


----------



## 2muchsanding (Sep 17, 2018)

I opened up the front, everything looks very clean and tight, but notice the gap between the couplers.


----------



## Pro4824 (Oct 17, 2015)

2muchsanding said:


> I opened up the front, everything looks very clean and tight, but notice the gap between the couplers.


Motor mounting bolts a little loose?
If you can't find the issue, your best bet is... [email protected] that guy is amazing. My X was clicking and he instantly diagnosed a R&P belt that was a little too tight.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Are the set screws tight in the couplers? That almost sounds like one of the coupler bodies isn't tight on the shaft. You can probably loosen the top one and lower it until the gap is gone. 

David


----------



## 2muchsanding (Sep 17, 2018)

Think I found the noise. I'll call CNCRP's today on it. It doesn't effect to performance, as of now anyway. Who knows down the road, I am 100% sure it won't get better though.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

That will keep you from even being close to zero backlash, Cary. I would push them to fix that. Glad you found it, though!

David


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Might be a flat on that shaft the set screw should be tightened on. Since your depth of cut appears okay up until now the play must just be a backlash problem at this point that doesn't affect the toolpaths you are running. 3D projects would probably show variances in the tool depth. 

It is good you caught it now before it became a major problem. Let us know what CNCRP does to fix the problem.


----------



## 2muchsanding (Sep 17, 2018)

MEBCWD said:


> Might be a flat on that shaft the set screw should be tightened on. Since your depth of cut appears okay up until now the play must just be a backlash problem at this point that doesn't affect the toolpaths you are running. 3D projects would probably show variances in the tool depth.
> 
> It is good you caught it now before it became a major problem. Let us know what CNCRP does to fix the problem.


I spoke with Dan from CNCRP. He says the clicking is normal. he went to 7 different builds and held the phone up to them, they all made to same sound. He said there is only a roll pin that hold the bottom of the ball screw. It does not effect the performance in any way. He did say he would send out a new bottom plate if I wanted him to.
I told him if it's normal, I'm good with it. The machine runs very good, 3D and photo carving as well as the signs and trinkets I make. I see no problems, just the noise.
Time will tell I guess.


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

With a Z axis, and gravity to help that little play shouldn't matter for most things. The clicking would bother me until it was figured out and stopped though. 

4D


----------



## 2muchsanding (Sep 17, 2018)

4DThinker said:


> With a Z axis, and gravity to help that little play shouldn't matter for most things. The clicking would bother me until it was figured out and stopped though.
> 
> 4D


I agree. However you don't hear it when the router is running and cutting, and under power I can't move the ball screw at all by hand. It would be nice to hear someone else's dry run (steppers only) on a project.
I sent both videos I posted in here to CNCRP. They will replace anything I want, but says it is normal.
They are sending 4 new bearing blocks, I told them I did have four with questionable grease jerks. Scared to put a gun back on them, knowing that will be it.


----------



## Pro4824 (Oct 17, 2015)

I hate to disagree with Dan but that is not a "normal" noise. If it's some new design they're using, they should rethink that decision. I've only dealt with Ahren and Cory and both are great. [email protected]
I don't think that would be a noticeable issue with your projects but I'd worry about premature wear and the clicking would get annoying. Good luck. 
https://youtu.be/Qy3GhV04mP0


----------



## Pro4824 (Oct 17, 2015)

Well, maybe it is a new design... (and normal)
I don't lift my dust skirt for just anybody but I was curious.🙂 mine doesn't have the same thing as yours. On mine the ballscrew rides in the bearing in the bearing block. I don't know when or why they would have changed it. I got mine in 2017 so I guess it's already outdated. 🙂


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

2muchsanding said:


> I agree. However you don't hear it when the router is running and cutting, and under power I can't move the ball screw at all by hand. It would be nice to hear someone else's dry run (steppers only) on a project.
> I sent both videos I posted in here to CNCRP. They will replace anything I want, but says it is normal.
> They are sending 4 new bearing blocks, I told them I did have four with questionable grease jerks. Scared to put a gun back on them, knowing that will be it.


When you get the new bearing blocks, which have metric grease zerk threads ----- tap them to take an imperial zerk, which I think is 1/4". Then put those size grease fittings in before installing. Whole lot stronger and tighter. That was probably one of my biggest complaints on this machine.


----------



## 2muchsanding (Sep 17, 2018)

Pro4824 said:


> Well, maybe it is a new design... (and normal)
> I don't lift my dust skirt for just anybody but I was curious.🙂 mine doesn't have the same thing as yours. On mine the ballscrew rides in the bearing in the bearing block. I don't know when or why they would have changed it. I got mine in 2017 so I guess it's already outdated. 🙂


Very interesting indeed. I can see from your very good pictures, the bore and counter-bore on the bottom plate where my ball screw bearing in pressed in. Then some kind of spacer block on mine that seats in the 1/8" deep counter-bore.
This is going to be bad, but is my ball screw bigger?
BTW, thanks for lifting your skirt.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Pro4824 said:


> I hate to disagree with Dan but that is not a "normal" noise. If it's some new design they're using, they should rethink that decision. I've only dealt with Ahren and Cory and both are great. [email protected]
> I don't think that would be a noticeable issue with your projects but I'd worry about premature wear and the clicking would get annoying. Good luck.
> https://youtu.be/Qy3GhV04mP0


I can’t even believe that’s considered normal, and I’ll bet they do a redesign. I’m not buying one if it’s going to sound like that . They changed vendors and screwed up imo


----------



## Pro4824 (Oct 17, 2015)

Well it looks to me like, if you didn't have that coupler, our ball screws would be the same size. 🙂
Like you said, once you start cutting you'll never hear it. And I'd much rather have a click than nothing. 🙂

I think their ball screws were too short for the housings so on mine they welded a bearing block up higher and on yours they added the spacer. Their next version will have longer ball screws and no block or spacer/coupler.


----------



## 2muchsanding (Sep 17, 2018)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> I can’t even believe that’s considered normal, and I’ll bet they do a redesign. I’m not buying one if it’s going to sound like that . They changed vendors and screwed up imo


Please don't be so quick. First off, even though I'm new to cnc routers, I feel this is a very good solid machine. Two, and important> Dan did say they would replace what I felt was needed. I said," if that's normal I'm good with it". Customer service is a biggie with me. Three, they are replacing four bearing blocks N/C even though the stripped grease fittings were probably more my fault. four, I'm only one of how many that thinks they have an issue. I love this thing even though I have nothing to compare it to.
But, with all that said I am reaching out to them again with this video 



 to let Dan know that after reviewing some friends photos and vids (Thanks Joe), I think something needs to be done.
I'll keep everyone posted...


----------



## Pro4824 (Oct 17, 2015)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> I can’t even believe that’s considered normal, and I’ll bet they do a redesign. I’m not buying one if it’s going to sound like that . They changed vendors and screwed up imo


Cary, RainMans constructive criticism is very valuable. I have a free extra 2.2kw water cooled spindle because after posting my first video on here, he thought my other one was too loud. 🙂👍


----------



## 2muchsanding (Sep 17, 2018)

Pro4824 said:


> Cary, RainMans constructive criticism is very valuable. I have a free extra 2.2kw water cooled spindle because after posting my first video on here, he thought my other one was too loud. 🙂👍


Wow that's great on the spindle. Maybe my comment didn't come across right. I'm not knocking. Actually I understand Rick's concerns. I just wanted to make note, I'm only one person with this issue. I bought from CNCRP's because of all the positive feedback from others. I will give positive as well! In fact I was just logging back on to say,
I sent this video to Dan within the last hour or so and he has already responded, "we'll replace it if you want". Yes I do.
Even though we want perfect products, it's not always. That's where you really know a company from their customer service after a sell.
So far KUDO's to CNCRP's


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

The fact that it continues to knock while running up/down is a concern. If there was a single knock in each direction change that 'might' be a little different but that it continues means to me that something just isn't right.

David


----------



## Pro4824 (Oct 17, 2015)

New Z axis for Christmas!!! Merry Christmas. Now on to the next project!


----------



## 2muchsanding (Sep 17, 2018)

difalkner said:


> The fact that it continues to knock while running up/down is a concern. If there was a single knock in each direction change that 'might' be a little different but that it continues means to me that something just isn't right.
> 
> David


agreed, They're sending a new one along with the four bearing blocks. Probably a week before it gets here.
Going to run the cane out of this one meanwhile.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

There are too many companies manufacturing CNC machines today that sell a unit and then stop taking phone calls. A lot of them have poor documentation and little or no customer support.

This does not deter me from wanting one of the CNCRP machines. But it does let me know they have my back if something is just not right with their machine. I've talked to 2 different people at CNCRP and just through those conversations I would not hesitate to purchase a CNC from them. I hear great things about their customer support. The only thing stopping me right now is the funds to pay for one. Too many things going on right now requiring me to dig into my tool fund so it will have to wait for now.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Pro4824 said:


> Cary, RainMans constructive criticism is very valuable. I have a free extra 2.2kw water cooled spindle because after posting my first video on here, he thought my other one was too loud. 🙂👍


You got a free one . Well look how that worked out for you 

I’d buy it off you , but seeing as it’s -10C in my garage right now , I think the coolant would freeze ?


----------



## Pro4824 (Oct 17, 2015)

Nope, I'm running distilled water and Prestone antifreeze in mine. They sent me a (much quieter) replacement and told me to just keep the other one so it's nice to have a spare. 🙂


----------

